# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Eyes flickering when trying to enter SP?

## etek3

Hey,

Recently I have been trying out WILD, but I keep encountering problems whilst attempting to enter SP. The three issues I am having are:

A: my heart-rate goes berserk when I get the rush while entering SP
B: I breathe so heavily I begin to feel my body in my bed, which ruins the transition into the dream 
C: My eyes flicker open and shut extremely fast, which also pulls my out of the transition

Does anyone have any advice they could give me to remedy any of these problems?

Thanks heaps.

----------


## dms111

All you described can occur when you are still wide awake. What else is happening that makes you think your beginning the transition?

----------


## MasterMind

First of all don't have the focus of achieving sleep paralysis in order to fall asleep and dream consciously, because sleep paralysis happens when we already dream not the other way around, unless you have an sleeping disorder.

Anyway second of all I would to give you an example of why sleep paralysis focused WILD is contra-productive.

Think of WILDing as a bike, in order to travel on a bike you need to make the wheels spin. But if you sit on a bike and just start focusing on making the wheel spinning, well nothing will happen...  ::content::  Although if you focus on using the pedals it will start the mechanism of the bike and make it move and thereby make the wheels spin which will make you able to travel on the bike.
Silly example you might think but this is sort of how the WILD works as well. 

In the example the reference to the bike moving and you traveling means to transition to a dream consciously, the wheels spinning is sleep paralysis and the pedals is relaxation.
It is possible to make you enter a dream consciously without the same intent of relaxing and it is possible to make to transition to a dream effortlessely and to make the bike move effortlessely, but the point here is that in the bike example the pedals are by then moving, and in the WILD attempt you are relaxing!

It's just that you are in a downhill or in REM! 

And here my second point is also clear, Don't focus on making the wheels spin because when you are using the pedals the wheels will slowly start rotating on it's own and the more you use them, the more you will realize that you are already traveling and by then the wheels are spinning!
So it's more effective to focus on the pedals/ relaxation than the transition or SP/ sleep paralysis as it is sometimes refered to, that come with many problems of meaning because it is a very ambigious word, it's both used as a disorder, experience, state of being and now also a transition. o. O

So instead of trying to find a way to enter sleep paralysis or transition, just stop looking and focus on how to relax! Use the pedals  :smiley: 

But there is way to create your own downhill and that is WBTB or DEILD. 

And remember.. It's hard to learn to ride a bike at first, it feels like you never will learn, but with time and practise you'll reach the top and it will only be downhill from there...  ::rolleyes:: 

And for your eyeflickering problem, I think (correct me if I am wrong) that since you focus on sleep paralysis and well focus on your physical body, it becomes harder for you to keep them closed, the reason I think this is because... I had the same problem myself when I had that approach. Now I just close my eyes and relax and instead of sleeping unaware I am practising the art of sleeping consciously, which means that I am not thinking anything but at the same time I am not sleeping unaware either, it's a very hard concept to explain but I like to refer to it as point-consciousness awareness or a state of nothingness. But my advice is to just find a way to relax and be aware (of the awareness itself) rather than tensing up and "relax" in order to achieve some body paralysation. 

The reason to why I used quotation mark on relax there is because I know for a fact that I don't relax (or use my pedals) to my fullest potential when I focus on body paralysation or to transition, and I am by then focusing on my body and I will therefore stay in my body, but in my attempts where it feels like nothing is happening and I instead of just laying and waiting I start to try to fall asleep (you know the intuitive thing you do with your eyes) in 80% of these cases I start to notice a shift in my awareness and I can by then easily transition by daydreaming. It sort of like one big force on the pedals that makes the wheels spin when you lift the bike into the air and get rid of the friction.
So that's just a little trick.  :wink2: 

Haha much mixes of the examples, but I hope you liked it. And if you need any more help feel free to ask again.  :wink2: 

Sweet dreams  ::dreaming::

----------


## etek3

Thank you so much for the effort you put into your reply. After reading this I attempted WILD, and after a few minutes of just focusing on being relaxed, I found myself visualising a dream scene without knowing it, and then upon remembering what I was doing became lucid. It is amazing how little a difference you notice when you do it right, I don't remember a single moment between consciousness and being in the dream, its so hard to explain. When you do actually focus on relaxing and stop constantly thinking about SP, it is such an amazing experience, nothing like all of those SP horror stories on reddit. 

Thanks again for helping me achieve my first fully successful WILD  ::D: !

----------


## Michael073

Hey Etek, congrats on your first successful WILD! Keep up the good work, i am at night #14 and no lucid yet, but i won't give up either!  ::D: 

Good job man.

----------


## MasterMind

> Thank you so much for the effort you put into your reply. After reading this I attempted WILD, and after a few minutes of just focusing on being relaxed, I found myself visualising a dream scene without knowing it, and then upon remembering what I was doing became lucid. It is amazing how little a difference you notice when you do it right, I don't remember a single moment between consciousness and being in the dream, its so hard to explain. When you do actually focus on relaxing and stop constantly thinking about SP, it is such an amazing experience, nothing like all of those SP horror stories on reddit. 
> 
> Thanks again for helping me achieve my first fully successful WILD !



There you go! Haha wow I am glad that it inspired you.  :smiley:  And well done!
That's the thing, the reality you focus on is the one you are in. So al you have to do is to shift focus but it's easiest to do when one is relaxed.
People who experience scary moments in the transition either have lots of fears on their mind or their state of awareness is in fear.
Which is a second reason to why it's important to relax.  ::D: 

Isn't that great? The lucid dreaming transition is not induced by doing something, it's induced by doing nothing!  ::content:: 
But in our busy lives we just forget how to just BE and let go.

----------

